# Which of these battery grips for the 5D3?



## cayenne (Sep 11, 2013)

I was browsing around on B&H, looking to spend money I don't have (what else is new, eh?)...

And I looked up battery grips for the Canon 5D3...and got 3x choices.

A Vello (I have their wireless intervalometer and it is great IMHO):

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/872418-REG/Vello_BG_C9_Battery_Grip.html

The Canon native grip:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847530-REG/Canon_5261B001_BG_E11_Battery_Grip_for.html

And one by Vivitar:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/919653-REG/vivitar_viv_pg_5dm111_deluxe_power_grip_for.html

The Vello and Canon have the most reviews, and seem to be rated about the same.

Hoping someone here could give me some insight on what makes the Canon one work almost 3x the price of the 3rd party Vello one? Are there compatibility problems?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Drizzt321 (Sep 11, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Hoping someone here could give me some insight on what makes the Canon one work almost 3x the price of the 3rd party Vello one? Are there compatibility problems?



Well, if there are any problems or it damages your camera, Canon will probably backup the warranties and fix the camera. If you get the Vello they'll charge you for sure. Also with Canon you can be pretty darn certain about the quality and materials used and compatability.

Not saying you should 100% get the Canon grip, but with the Vello, as good as it is, there's less certainty than with the Canon. Plus, is the Vello as well weather sealed and forms a good seal with the body as the Canon one? I dunno, haven't tried it or read any of the reviews. Might easily be just as good, but then again might not be.

If you're planning on just using it for the dual batteries and to add weight/heft and the portrait mode controls and won't be using it any crazy situations, might as well get the Vello since it seems well rated. If there's some question that you'll use it in some inclement weather, I'd go for the Canon.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 11, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Hoping someone here could give me some insight on what makes the Canon one work almost 3x the price of the 3rd party Vello one?



This. :-X


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 11, 2013)

Seriously, though - I agree about the potential issue with repair. But Vello seems like a reliable brand. The only other thing to maybe consider is that the Canon grip will likely maintain a higher resale value than a 3rd party one, if that matters to you.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 11, 2013)

Vello is a house brand, and basically the same unit with a different label as some of the other Chinese grips. The last I checked there were two different third party grips, and a ton of different name labels for them. You can get your own brand, contact the manufacturer (If you can find him), and buy a few thousand units. They will be happy to put any name label on it you want.

I import Chinese products and do this for my in-house brand.


----------



## Camerajah (Sep 11, 2013)

The Vello look just like the Pixel Vertax grip that I have and I am happy with it.


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 11, 2013)

I just purchased a Pixel Vertax Battery Grip E11 for my 5d3 yesterday. Has not come in yet obviously but have read a few good reviews.


----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 15, 2013)

I have always used Canon brand grips but I usually wait to find a great deal on eBay instead of paying full retail. I bought a used 5D2 that had a Zeikos battery grip and I was impressed with the build quality and feel. I couldn't tell it apart from the Canon ones. 

The aftermarket companies have been making grips for a while now so the chances of getting a poorly made grip is low. 

I know you are asking about a grip for the 5D3 but the Canon grip for my 7D has a super light shutter button and you can fire off 10 shots when you were just trying to lock on focus. The aftermarket grips for that camera are not as sensitive. Something to think about.

D


----------



## Richard8971 (Sep 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Hoping someone here could give me some insight on what makes the Canon one work almost 3x the price of the 3rd party Vello one?
> ...



;D I don't care who you are, that's funny stuff right there!


----------

